# PCGH.de: Special: Kool Savas im Interview



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## ILLmatik (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich Interesiere mich doch sehr für Hip hop und Kool Savas ist einer meiner Lieblingsinterpreten + ich freue mich auch über solche News.

Jedoch finde ich das diese News hier dennoch etwas unangebracht ist.

Aber danke dennoch


----------



## ultio (1. Oktober 2008)

Bah, Hip-Hop und Computer, das ist doch sowas wie Flugzeuge und abstürzen ...


----------



## DanielX (1. Oktober 2008)

Jo passen tuhts nicht wirklich, wenn für PC-Games, aber ist total meine Meinung.


----------



## ILLmatik (1. Oktober 2008)

Also der vergleich ist mehr als nur schlecht "Flugzeuge und abstürzen"


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2008)

> Ich denke, dass durch Hostel wohl eher Leute darauf kommen, sich im Keller eine Folterstube zu bauen, als dass sie durch Killerspiele auf den Geschmack kommen, draußen Leute umzuschießen. Die Spiele halte ich von all dem für das Ungefährlichste.


 
Wo er recht hat , hat er recht ! 

@ultio  <-- passt dann wohl zu deiner Aussage 

Was hat die Musikrichtung mit Computern zu tun ?

Ich bin seit 10 Jahren Hip Hop Fan ! Kann ich deswegen keinen PC bedienen oder was willst du uns mit deiner Aussage mitteilen ?`


Mfg Micha


----------



## Hackslash (1. Oktober 2008)

oha das Bild lässt erahnen das wir das Ghetto zugast haben?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2008)

illidan1988 schrieb:


> oha das Bild lässt erahnen das wir das Ghetto zugast haben?


 

Sooo viele Menschen hier , die voller Vorurteile stecken 

Ich könnte ja jetzt auch anfangen aber das spar ich mir lieber ^^

Mfg Micha


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Oktober 2008)

illidan1988 schrieb:


> oha das Bild lässt erahnen das wir das Ghetto zugast haben?



Das ist ja schon fast _Rassismus  gegen HipHop_
Bin zwar kein HipHopper, aber sowas regt mich auf...


----------



## DanielX (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub es sollte nur ne lustige Anspielung sein, die aber dick in die Hose ging.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast _Rassismus  gegen HipHop_
> Bin zwar kein HipHopper, aber sowas regt mich auf...


 

Es gibt anscheinend viele Menschen , die andere Menschen nur wegen ihres Musikgeschmacks gleich in eine Schublade stecken !
Zum Glück bin ich nicht einer von denen ......

Das ich das Ghetto bin bringt mich nur zum lachen  Solche Aussagen kann man echt nicht für voll nehmen!




Mfg Micha


----------



## Nyze (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich verstehe sowas überhaupt nicht.
Ich kann diese Intoleranz nicht leiden. Wenn jemand Hip Hop hört, Rock oder House das ist doch scheissegal... Ich höre auch Hip Hop ...und ??? 
Und ich kann ziemlich gut mit einem Pc umgehen... 
(Informatik Studium ist auch schon geplant)
Wieso sind immer alle der Meinung Hip Hopper seien Dumm ??
Ich kenn Leute die hören Rock, House und was weis ich ... da sind auch ein paar Flachzangen dabei .. 

Naja egal .. Kool Savas passt jetz zwar nicht so richtig aber ich denke mal ohne Argumente sollte man nicht urteilen .. 

Wenn man sich mal anschaut wie manche Leute aufgewachsen sind und zu was sie es gebracht haben im Leben ... da sollte man auch mal überlegen ob sie wirklich so doof sind !!!


----------



## Sam_Winter (1. Oktober 2008)

Menschen, die Metal oder Rock hören sind die Intollerantesten, die es gibt 
Können Rap und Hip Hop einfach nicht akzeptieren und haben immer wieder diese dummen Vorurteile, echt arm


----------



## Play3r (1. Oktober 2008)

Nyze schrieb:


> Wieso sind immer alle der Meinung Hip Hopper seien Dumm ??



Darum.. 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4L-4Y06ojE8


----------



## Shady (1. Oktober 2008)

Sry, aber das ist echt arm von manchen hier.
Ich höre auch Rap und bin deswegen absolut nicht dumm oder sonstwas. Nur, weil der ach so tolle deutsche Rap (auch anderer, aber nicht so extrem) so hirnlos ist (Ausnahmen bestätigen vllt. die Regeln), ist es nicht mit allem so. 50 Cent und Sido sind nicht alle. Genau solche sind es aber, die ein schlechtes Licht auf die Musik werfen.
Man darf von diesen Kiddies, die mit aufgedrehten Handy-Lautsprecher rumlaufen, nicht auf alles schließen. Ich sag nur: Vorurteile...
Hört euch echt mal was ordentliches an, was wirklich auch den Gedanken und Ursprung hinter der Musik widerspiegelt: Klick mich!!
Leute, sollten wir hier nicht eine tollerante Gemeinschaft sein? Überlegt mal, wie ihr manche ausgrenzt.

BTW: Wie war das? HipHop ist die Kultur. Rap ist das, was man hört!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2008)

Play3r schrieb:


> Darum..
> 
> YouTube - Dummer Hiphoper


 

Achso weil einer so ist sind alle anderen auch so ?? ..... 

Komische Denkensweise .......

Also sind DIE Leute auch alle so oder wie ? Ich mein , das ist absolut nicht mein Ding aber ich lasse sie auch damit leben und kritisiere sie deswegen nicht !

Wie heißt es noch so schön ? Jedem das seine 

Und über diese Voruteile kann ich wirklich nur noch lachen !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Micha-Stylez (1. Oktober 2008)

Shady schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist echt arm von manchen hier.
> Ich höre auch Rap und bin deswegen absolut nicht dumm oder sonstwas. Nur, weil der ach so tolle deutsche Rap (auch anderer, aber nicht so extrem) so hirnlos ist (Ausnahmen bestätigen vllt. die Regeln), ist es nicht mit allem so. 50 Cent und Sido sind nicht alle. Genau solche sind es aber, die ein schlechtes Licht auf die Musik werfen.
> Man darf von diesen Kiddies, die mit aufgedrehten Handy-Lautsprecher rumlaufen, nicht auf alles schließen. Ich sag nur: Vorurteile...
> Hört euch echt mal was ordentliches an, was wirklich auch den Gedanken und Ursprung hinter der Musik widerspiegelt: Klick mich!!
> ...


 
Absolut gutes Statement ! Mehr brauch nicht gesagt werden !


----------



## LiL Fränkii (1. Oktober 2008)

Immer diese Vorurteile... 

Ich höre bevorzugt Deutsch-Rap, aber genauso gut auch Rock und Metal.
Ich stelle mich hinter keine Musikkultur.
Jeder hört das was er am liebsten mag und damit hat sich das. 
Manche Leute sollten schon einmal überlegen, bevor sie etwas von sich geben wovon sie keine Ahnung haben.

Das Interview finde ich cool...und Kool Savas macht echt gute Musik.


----------



## Woodz (2. Oktober 2008)

Für mich ist das hier alles überflüssig, weil es für mich vollkommen egal ist, was irgend n Musiker für Spiele zockt. 
Der Vorwand weshalb das Interview hier reingestellt wurde ist doch nicht um zu schauen was für Spiele irgend Musiker zockt, sondern nur um seine Musik und somit sein neues Album zu vermarkten. Persönlich finde ich es überflüssig solche News hier reinzustellen. Es geht hier auf der Seite um Computerhardware und nicht mehr - fertig aus.

Gruß, Woodz


----------



## Raiden1988 (2. Oktober 2008)

Sam_Winter schrieb:


> Menschen, die Metal oder Rock hören sind die Intollerantesten, die es gibt
> Können Rap und Hip Hop einfach nicht akzeptieren und haben immer wieder diese dummen Vorurteile, echt arm



was für ein intelligentes statement. zum glück bist du so tollerant in einer so intolleranten welt.

jeder weiß doch, gangsterrap ist die tolleranteste musikrichtung der tollerantesten leute.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sooo viele Menschen hier , die voller Vorurteile stecken
> 
> Ich könnte ja jetzt auch anfangen aber das spar ich mir lieber ^^
> 
> Mfg Micha




*zustimm* 

nich alle PC-Freaks hören Techno *Schublade zu schieb*


----------



## NGamers (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre zwar auch lieber Techno, Dance, Jumpstyle etc und keinen HipHop, aber eins muss man dem Typen lassen... dumm ist der auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Oktober 2008)

Shady schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, weil der ach so tolle deutsche Rap (auch anderer, aber nicht so extrem) so hirnlos ist (Ausnahmen bestätigen vllt. die Regeln), ist es nicht mit allem so. 50 Cent und Sido sind nicht alle. Genau solche sind es aber, die ein schlechtes Licht auf die Musik werfen.
> Man darf von diesen Kiddies, die mit aufgedrehten Handy-Lautsprecher rumlaufen, nicht auf alles schließen. Ich sag nur: Vorurteile...


 
Aber genau diese kleinen Checkerkinder und allgemein diese möchtegern Gangster schaffen diese Vorurteile! Wiso tut dann der Rest der HipHop Kultur nix dagegen??? 
Ich höre auch ab und an mal HipHop (Fanta4 oder Fettes Brot), aber Ganster-Rap ist für mich das Gift dieser Nation... manche Texte die da ein Herr Bushido ablässt sind echt der Hammer... Und sowas nehmen sich dann Kinder und Jugendliche als Vorbilder  

Ein passendes Lied: Automatikpistole von Fettes Brot. 

Zum Interview: Klar, ist Werbung für das neue Album, aber auch ein Statement gegen diese Killerspiele-Hetze.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Oktober 2008)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Aber genau diese kleinen Checkerkinder und allgemein diese möchtegern Gangster schaffen diese Vorurteile! Wiso tut dann der Rest der HipHop Kultur nix dagegen???
> Ich höre auch ab und an mal HipHop (Fanta4 oder Fettes Brot), aber Ganster-Rap ist für mich das Gift dieser Nation... manche Texte die da ein Herr Bushido ablässt sind echt der Hammer... Und sowas nehmen sich dann Kinder und Jugendliche als Vorbilder
> 
> Ein passendes Lied: Automatikpistole von Fettes Brot.
> ...




Die TEchno Kultur macht auch nix gegen verstrahlte E-fressende Zappelfreaks. 

Diese Diskussion führt zu nichts. 

Jeder der Ahnung hat weiß das Bushido und CO. nicht richtigen HipHop verkörpern. Genau wie Scooter nicht richtigen Techno. Das selbe gilt für die Fans dieser "Künstler". Nur treten diese halt stärker in Erscheinung und prägen so das Bild.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Oktober 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:
			
		

> Die TEchno Kultur macht auch nix gegen verstrahlte E-fressende Zappelfreaks.


 
Schon klar, aber die begegnen mir nicht auf der Straße und pöbeln Leute an... die machen ihr eigenes Ding und versuchen nicht krankhaft aufzufallen bzw ihre "Stärke" zu demonstrieren.

Wie schon geschrieben, mir geht dieser Gangster-Rap so richtig auf den Sack... und der prägt nunmal die ganze Kultur mehr als nur negativ und versaut den eh schon nicht vorhandenen Anstand der heutigen Jugend noch mehr.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Oktober 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Also sind DIE Leute auch alle so oder wie ?


hehe

Irgendwie unglücklich gewähltes Beispiel. 
Der Kleine heißt "Moonboy", und was er macht nennt sich "Shuffle. Mag komisch aussehen, aber er macht es verdammt gut...^^

Gruß INU.ID


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2008)

Sam_Winter schrieb:


> Menschen, die Metal oder Rock hören sind die Intollerantesten, die es gibt


 Nö, eigentlich nicht.
DIe sind eigentlich tolerant...

Zumindest was Musik betrifft...


Sam_Winter schrieb:


> Können Rap und Hip Hop einfach nicht akzeptieren und haben immer wieder diese dummen Vorurteile, echt arm


1. Ist das keine Musik.
2. Sind diese 'Vorurteile' mehr als Berechtigt...

Oder kennst du eine Metalband, die rausposaunt, das es geil ist, gewalttätig zu sein und von der Schule zu fliegen?!



Nyze schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Intoleranz nicht leiden.


Sorry, aber das liegt ja wohl an den Hip Hoppern selbst!
z.B. Sammy Deluxe, der überall rausposaunt hat, das er meistens ziemlich breit ist und es richtig geil ist, Joints zu rauchen...

Oder andere die es toll finden von der Schule geflogen zu sein.
Die kann man nun wirklich kaum Ernst nehmen, daher auch die 'Abneigung' gegenüber den Fans dieser Gruppierungen...


Nyze schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Hip Hop hört, Rock oder House das ist doch scheissegal... Ich höre auch Hip Hop ...und ???


Und, wie oft bist schon von der Schule geflogen, wie oft backen geblieben??



Nyze schrieb:


> Und ich kann ziemlich gut mit einem Pc umgehen...
> (Informatik Studium ist auch schon geplant)


Das solltest du nochmal überdenken oder deinen Musikgeschmack...
Denn der Metalleranteil an Informatikern dürft recht hoch sein...


Nyze schrieb:


> Wieso sind immer alle der Meinung Hip Hopper seien Dumm ??


Siehe weiter oben...
Von der Schule zu fliegen ist einfach nicht wirklich cool, sich täglich Joints reinzupfeifen, so dass man nicht mehr wirklich viel mitbekommt ist auch nicht wirklich cool, auch wenns einige möchtegern Gangsta Rapper das behaupten...

Übrigens: Eminem ist cool und auch gut, Sido nicht.
Mag wohl daran liegen das Eminem seinen eigenen Stil hat, nichts von anderen klaut/abkupfert und einfach sein Ding macht.
Auch sind Eminems Werke qualitativ nicht übel, auch Texte sind nicht schlecht, er nimmt auch gern mal was auf die Schippe...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Oktober 2008)

Samy Deluxe sagt in seinen Texten genau das Gegenteil.

Und nochmals Sido, Bushido und Co. sind keine Rapper im eigentlichen Sinne sondern eine Schande für die Szene. 

Hört Euch mal De La Soul, Mos Def, Common, Talib Kweli oder Tribe Called Quest an. Das ist HipHop!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2008)

Und da hast das Problem...
Wenn jemand von Hip Hop/Rap spricht, meint er idR diese möchtegern Gangsta Rapper.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (4. Oktober 2008)

ich kann auch nur deichkind empfehlen( auch wenn er einen starken e-fressenden zappelfreak einfluss hat) aber die texte sind cool und das klangerlebnis erst recht.
metaller sind sehr tollerrant: ich wohne mit so einem in einer wg, und der hat sich noch nicht beschwert wenn ich nen bissl elektronika auflege.
und der ganze aggro berlin scheiß ist doch für die tonne, hören die sich sowas überhaupt selber mal an?
das neue zeug von peter fox macht auch spass, aber genug offtopic

mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und da hast das Problem...
> Wenn jemand von Hip Hop/Rap spricht, meint er idR diese möchtegern Gangsta Rapper.




kommt darauf an wie alt dieser Jemand ist. 

Und diese 15 jährigen Eierköppe mit Ihren Handys-laut-in-der-U-Bahn gehen wir auch gewaltig auf die Nerven. Aber das sind halt Kinder, die keinen Schimmer von guter Musik haben. 

Und ich weiß von wovon ich spreche, ich komme aus und lebe in der Heimatstadt von AggroBerlin .


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ich kann auch nur deichkind empfehlen


Ich bevorzuge hier eher Fettes Brot, insbesondere an Tagen wie Diesen ist hier zu nennen (besonders das Video ist genial).

Wie schon woanders gesagt, höre ich eigentlich eher Metall, aber nicht ausschließlich (dürft wohl auf alle Metaller zutreffen)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. Oktober 2008)

Fettes Brot finde ich auch klasse. Auch viele andere Hamburger(und Umgebung)-Jungs gehören zu meine Lieblingsbands. Wie EinZwo, Beginner usw.


----------



## area50 (5. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte Leute nicht anhand das was sie an Musik hören Verurteilen.

Ich z.b. höre eigentlich alles was es an Musik gibt, darunter sind auch Sido, Manowar, David Guetta, Rammstein, Dynamite Deluxe, Wenna Morlloch,...


Hört euch einfach mal die Texte der ersten paar Amerikanischen Rappern an, die sind vom Text her sehr ähnlich wie zu Sido's Anfangszeit. Er ist auch jemand der es aus der Gosse zu etwas gebracht hat, genau wie viele Amerikanische Rapper.


----------

